# Road to Ninja oneshot



## Coldhands (Jul 18, 2012)

chapter 400

There you go, discuss


----------



## Phemt (Jul 18, 2012)

Tobi is Shisui in limited Tsukuyomi.


----------



## Rawri (Jul 18, 2012)

Well that was awful. Last panel was awesome though


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 18, 2012)

*gets popcorn*


----------



## Mako (Jul 18, 2012)

Lee is the same (In the poster)


----------



## tnorbo (Jul 18, 2012)

worse than I expected


----------



## Gortef (Jul 18, 2012)

That was quite a fan service fest 
That color page was great... actually I liked the whole chapter. Nice slice of life kind of a thing.


----------



## vered (Jul 18, 2012)

lots and i mean lots of fanservice.


----------



## tnorbo (Jul 18, 2012)

I thought we were actually going to get a sneak peak at the fantasy world. was really dissapointed.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 18, 2012)

Neji was completely out of character. Those lines he said at the bath house don't sound like something Neji would say.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 18, 2012)

... No Sai? >_>


----------



## NO (Jul 18, 2012)

I loved the chapter. It's been a while since I've watched or read some good slice of life Naruto filler. Fun read.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 18, 2012)

Neji's ponytail is cracking me up


----------



## Shattering (Jul 18, 2012)

vered said:


> lots and i mean lots of fanservice.



And I like it  , I hope we get good battles in the movie at least from *Itachi*/Nagato/Kisame, the question isss Itachi will be good or bad? wich side?

I would love some team-work of Naruto and Itachi...


----------



## Jad (Jul 18, 2012)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKK YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ROCK LEE CENTRIC CHAPTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCKING AWESOME TO THE MAXX

LOL Rock Lee didn't change, fucking awesome xD That's good news to me.


3000 STEPS !!!!! GET OUT OF HERE, STAMINA BEAST, EVEN AFTER A MISSION!


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Dat Alternate Hinata.


----------



## gershwin (Jul 18, 2012)

What everyone were crying for - rookies screentime, here you go


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 18, 2012)

It was all over the place, but it was nice seeing the rookie nin interacting with each other.


----------



## CA182 (Jul 18, 2012)

That final panel... 

(Although I hope they stop calling it the limited tsukuyomi )


----------



## Jad (Jul 18, 2012)

It's like this chapter was made for ME! xD (selfish), but fuck it. I've been waiting for a fucking chapter with Rock Lee in it (besides SD).


----------



## maltyy (Jul 18, 2012)

Anyone else feel that Kishi should just become a hentai artist after Naruto?


----------



## Mako (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh my god Hinata. Giving us dat finger.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 18, 2012)

1. I thought on page 1 Hinata was showing fuck-you.
2. It has better art than normal manga chapters.
3. I wish we could get more of this, because it's funnier than actual series.
4. Canon Neji invites Naruto to peeping?! Wow!
5. It was one great prelude to film.


----------



## NO (Jul 18, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> 1. I thought on page 1 Hinata was showing fuck-you.
> 2. It has better art than normal manga chapters.*
> 3. I wish we could get more of this, because it's funnier than actual series.*
> 4. Canon Neji invites Naruto to peeping?! Wow!
> 5. It was one great prelude to film.


Would be awesome. Peaceful Konoha without Sasuke drama is actually pretty entertaining. Wouldn't mind reading 100 chapters of the rookies doing nothing but hanging out and having fun. Really haven't had that for a while.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 18, 2012)

Also Shino hugs bugs crawling out of his penis.


----------



## ovanz (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeah it will be better if they only showed the first page and then skipped directly to the last page. The rest was the first time i read an anime filler episode in a manga. 

So what Akatsuki are all alive, but Tobi is the acting leader? (not in the shadows) Bcause most akatsukis never knew Tobi was the leader.


----------



## Jad (Jul 18, 2012)

This chapter for me is one of the greats. I really loved it, going to give it a re-read a few times. LOVED IT! Rock Lee centric chapter? giving some love to the Lee man? Fuck yeah man. Been waiting for this shit ever since Gaara rescue arc.


----------



## PopoTime (Jul 18, 2012)

So Sakura is suigetsu now?


----------



## Leuconoe (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh my God Hinata and Neji.


----------



## OneHitKill (Jul 18, 2012)

Neji peeping at Hinata 

The fuck :sanji


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 18, 2012)

So is this just about Tobi being a creeper and watching a bunch of teenagers get naked?


----------



## Edo Madara (Jul 18, 2012)

FANSERVICE YEAH!!


----------



## Jad (Jul 18, 2012)

Dat Fucking Lee, doing 3000 steps on his hands while jumping from roof to roof. Even after a Mission that tired out Gai. DUDE! Stamina overload.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 18, 2012)

I miss this kind of interaction on the main series. Here we really see how they're all close. This should have featured more. I won't complain, but _damn_. For a manga that goes on and on about bonds, it sure missed stuff such as this.


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

highlights of the chapter:

1- hinata's boobs :dosboobs
2- lee is innocent and i felt sad for him 
3- last page.
4- the end

really short but funny. however, not worth it........ yes, even hinata's boobs


----------



## Tengu (Jul 18, 2012)

It was good, i may actually watch this movie.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Jul 18, 2012)

I'd tap the alternate Hinata. She seems more fun than that boring version of herself.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 18, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> Neji was completely out of character. Those lines he said at the bath house don't sound like something Neji would say.



Unless he is protective of Hinata?


----------



## Jad (Jul 18, 2012)

Damn straight you guys are going to watch this movie, before I fly you to Japan myself and shove a Rock Lee ice cream down your throat.


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> I miss this kind of interaction on the main series. Here we really see how they're all close. This should have featured more. I won't complain, but _damn_. For a manga that goes on and on about bonds, it sure missed stuff such as this.


indeed. the funny interaction was needed. 

now the manga is just bonds and world peace and destiny and the latest chapter with the explanation of it's history........ 

which is why i messed simpler villains like orochimaru  

a pedo? yes but you don't need a flashback, or a 1000 plot twists and mysteries to understand his goal.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Jul 18, 2012)

Well now we know Naruto uses KB to play with himself


----------



## ch1p (Jul 18, 2012)

BTW, does anyone know what Shikamaru's book says (I love that dumb!Shikamaru reads a _Naruto_ book )? What about Sai's scroll?


----------



## Saunion (Jul 18, 2012)

Seriously Kishimoto is a gay man. I don't care what anyone says, a heterosexual male wouldn't write that scene with Shino having bugs near his crotch.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> So is this just about Tobi being a creeper and watching a bunch of teenagers get naked?



It fits


----------



## Ferno (Jul 18, 2012)

Ridiculous plot imo - how can the Leaf Village manage ten Akatsuki members when a measly two has been shown to bring it down to it's knees?


----------



## 8 (Jul 18, 2012)

this kind of character interaction is exactly what i miss from the main series.


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

Valgaav said:


> Well now we know Naruto uses KB to play with himself



the implications


----------



## Saunion (Jul 18, 2012)

Ferno said:


> Ridiculous plot imo - how can the Leaf Village manage ten Akatsuki members when a measly two has been shown to bring it down to it's knees?



It's fanservice. The main story is already stupid and incoherent, you shouldn't expect canon-filler to be better.



> this kind of character interaction is exactly what i miss from the main series.



Yeah it was cool to see Naruto's friends actually act like, you know, FRIENDS.


----------



## harurisu (Jul 18, 2012)

So the Naked Sasake from the Movie was in fact Shino ?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## auem (Jul 18, 2012)

finally kishi is showing some fanservice....oda gives plenty of this in his manga....

it is too late for original manga though...

now come'n girls,who has hinata like 'floating' experience.....say it..


----------



## rac585 (Jul 18, 2012)

so it's set back when all the akatsuki are alive? that's cool but then does naruto not have sage mode? or FRS? 

maybe at least we'll see some KN3/4


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Jul 18, 2012)

Ferno said:


> Ridiculous plot imo - how can the Leaf Village manage ten Akatsuki members when a measly two has been shown to bring it down to it's knees?



It was the strongest team that did that. Remember Hidan and Kakuzu came first and they were defeated.


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Jul 18, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> I miss this kind of interaction on the main series. Here we really see how they're all close. This should have featured more. I won't complain, but _damn_. For a manga that goes on and on about bonds, it sure missed stuff such as this.



Actually they wouldn't have gathered in one place without Lee's intervention, without that we see they interact at a team lvl but beyond that we don't see them thinking to invite others from different teams.

Also Sakura is jealous of Hinata's boobs official canon


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 18, 2012)

Hinata in the onsen is all I need. I'm happy.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 18, 2012)

Rac said:


> so it's set back when all the akatsuki are alive? that's cool but then does naruto not have sage mode? or FRS?
> 
> maybe at least we'll see some KN3/4



It's pretty obviously an alternate timeline, because Naruto already met post time skip Sasuke yet Sasori is still alive.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 18, 2012)

auem said:


> now come'n girls,who has hinata like 'floating' experience.....say it..



You mean whose breasts are FAKE?  Because that's what that particular scene screamed at me.  Natural breasts do not 'float.'  So either Hinata's breasts are fake or Kishimoto has no experience with breasts... or BOTH.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 18, 2012)

> Kishimoto has no experience with breasts



Given how he drew Hinata's breasts like Barbie Doll tits when Sakura healed her after she got stabbed by Pain, I'll go with that.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 18, 2012)

Neji is a dick


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 18, 2012)

8 said:


> this kind of character interaction is exactly what i miss from the main series.



Same


----------



## Ukoku (Jul 18, 2012)

Mmm. Dat Hinata 



Pretty neat chapter though


----------



## RandomLurker (Jul 18, 2012)

Naruto playing poker with his clones
Hinata's tits


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 18, 2012)

well that was shit

besides the final page

Kisame and Itachi, still the greatest Akatsuki members.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jul 18, 2012)

Damn, that last panel was straight justice!

I love the Akatsuki!


----------



## 8 (Jul 18, 2012)

i was quite disappointed at hinata's character. she was so bland.


----------



## Deadway (Jul 18, 2012)

That last fucking page. Making that a sig. 


Also, Hinata


----------



## Lelouch71 (Jul 18, 2012)

I guess Kishimoto's wife is flat chested like Sakura. ...no wonder he treats Sakura like shit. He's probably just mad that his wife kick his ass and don't give him any.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jul 18, 2012)

thats not real akatsuki, its genjutsu


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 18, 2012)

8 said:


> i was quite disappointed at hinata's character. she was so bland.



The girls in general didn't get development outside their basic characteristics (minus Tenten). I wish their onsen interaction had been longer.


----------



## Jad (Jul 18, 2012)

Sasuke said:


> well that was shit
> 
> besides the final page
> 
> Kisame and Itachi, still the greatest Akatsuki members.



Look at my sig


----------



## ShadowsX (Jul 18, 2012)

gabzilla said:


> The girls in general didn't get development outside their basic characteristics (minus Tenten). I wish their onsen interaction had been longer.



The genjutsu world was not included in this chapter, it's just the last panel is the beginning of it.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 18, 2012)

ShadowsX said:


> The genjutsu world was not included in this chapter, it's just the last panel is the beginning of it.



I know that. I feel that there was genuine camaraderie between the boys, but with the girls... eh.

Well, this is Kishi, so I don't know why I was expecting better.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 18, 2012)

Awww it was cute. Loved seeing them together just trying to relax and have fun. Loved Neji's ponytail lol.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 18, 2012)

harurisu said:


> So the Naked Sasake from the Movie was in fact Shino ?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I'd lol at fangirls thought it was Sasuke. I didn't know they like insects


----------



## KARASUTENGU (Jul 18, 2012)

Holy shit Kishi, that was such a breath of fresh air. Just what I needed to get my fangirliness going. Still, no bathhouse Sasuke though ):


----------



## Maerala (Jul 18, 2012)

Jad said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKK YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ROCK LEE CENTRIC CHAPTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCKING AWESOME TO THE MAXX
> 
> LOL Rock Lee didn't change, fucking awesome xD That's good news to me.
> 
> ...





Jad said:


> It's like this chapter was made for ME! xD (selfish), but fuck it. I've been waiting for a fucking chapter with Rock Lee in it (besides SD).





Jad said:


> This chapter for me is one of the greats. I really loved it, going to give it a re-read a few times. LOVED IT! Rock Lee centric chapter? giving some love to the Lee man? Fuck yeah man. Been waiting for this shit ever since Gaara rescue arc.





Jad said:


> Dat Fucking Lee, doing 3000 steps on his hands while jumping from roof to roof. Even after a Mission that tired out Gai. DUDE! Stamina overload.



Are you done?  You've said the same thing four times.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 18, 2012)

8 said:


> i was quite disappointed at hinata's character. she was so bland.



Hianta is always bland


----------



## Saunion (Jul 18, 2012)

Edo Madara said:


> thats not real akatsuki, its genjutsu



How do you know?


----------



## Ukoku (Jul 18, 2012)

with her acid mist

Naruto's pervy-face cracked me up


----------



## KARASUTENGU (Jul 18, 2012)

Saunion said:


> It's pretty obviously an alternate timeline, because Naruto already met post time skip Sasuke yet Sasori is still alive.



Jesus, you're right or Kishi just messed up badly.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 18, 2012)

is there going to be chapter 2?


----------



## takL (Jul 18, 2012)

Mateush said:


> I'd lol at fangirls thought it was Sasuke. I didn't know they like insects



do u not realize that the one shot is before tobi cast the limited tukuyomi and the movie shot is after.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 18, 2012)

so when naruto isnt on missions or fighting akatsuki....he sits around by himself and plays with his drool then eats instant ramen before knocking out. thats kinda pathetic.

Au hinata and sasuke are awesome though. theyre both pure fanservice.


----------



## Jad (Jul 18, 2012)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Are you done?  You've said the same thing four times.



Gotta support my favorite character, pretty hyped I have to say. Haven't seen a good chapter of Naruto with Lee in it constantly besides that SD stuff. What can I say 

Thanks for quoting them though  Good read, good read.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 18, 2012)

takL said:


> do u not realize that the one shot is before tobi cast the limited tukuyomi and the movie shot is after.



Yes I know about that. It still doesn't prove if that one is Sasuke.


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 18, 2012)

Dat Itachi

Taking a seat while everyone else has to stand in attendance


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 18, 2012)

Prince Vegeta said:


> is there going to be chapter 2?



No, the movie will cover the rest of the story.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 18, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> so when naruto isnt on missions or fighting akatsuki....he sits around by himself and plays with his drool then eats instant ramen before knocking out. thats kinda pathetic.



Yeah. For all the supposedly idealistic and optimistic drivel it contains, this manga is actually super depressing.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 18, 2012)

Neji is a giant set of genatalia confirmed.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 18, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Yeah. For all the supposedly idealistic and optimistic drivel it contains, this manga is actually super depressing.


no wonder he gets so attached to the people he befriends. dudes an emotional basket case who rarely interacts with others. he didnt even have the clone jutsu back in the day.


----------



## Jad (Jul 18, 2012)

Man it sucks, we just read this awesome, awesome chapter of Naruto (oneshot) but now we have to wait a year to actually watch it ourselves. That's depressing.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 18, 2012)

About real breasts floating... Even if you have never seen breasts amidst the water, use your head (the one on your shoulders btw).

Guyz, it's like this. Objectss float in liquids when said objects have less density than said liquids because of... physics (let's leave it at that, eh?). Water is about 1,0 (kg dm^-3). It diminishes slightly as temperature rises. For the purpose of this exercise, chlorine, salty and spring water is denser than pure water. On one hand, real breasts are made of about 1/2 fat (this gets worse with age, as milk glands and duct shrivel and fat occupies its place, but a medic might butt in with more accuracy), which is about 0,9. Therefore, (unrestricted) real breasts will float in water at all times, although this is more noticeable in a D cup than in an A cup for obvious reasons. On the other hand, silicone breasts are about 1,0 to 1,2. Therefore, silicone breasts might or might not float (most likely the latter), depending on their density and the liquid they are immersed in.


----------



## KARASUTENGU (Jul 18, 2012)

Well now I'm definitely going to watch that movie, it might be the only other decent movie after the first (non-shippuuden) one, which by the way was written by Kishimoto as well. Finally something decent!


----------



## takL (Jul 18, 2012)

Mateush said:


> Yes I know about that. It still doesn't prove if that one is Sasuke.



other than Cha-La-suke the limited tukuyomi creates... who else can it be?


----------



## Kusa (Jul 18, 2012)

The final page was epic.The fanservice was fine (hinata is not my type at all).Sakura was kind of cute and Lee was so adorable.

Now ,I understand better why Naruto wants to save Sasuke that much.Everytime he is alone he remembers how bad it must be for Sasuke who is alone the whole time.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 18, 2012)

Can't he just go to Mount Myoboku and get pissed with Bunta and the boys?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 18, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> About real breasts floating... Even if you have never seen breasts amidst the water, use your head (the one on your shoulders btw).
> 
> HERP DERP POST



Speaking as someone WITH BREASTS, I call bullshit.  They do not float.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 18, 2012)

takL said:


> other than Cha-La-suke the limited tukuyomi creates... who else can it be?



Well it could be Sasuke, I admit it. But its more fun if its Shino, just to lol at fangirls using him as avatar.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 18, 2012)

Apparently men know more about breasts than women 

Maybe it's all about size 

My balls don't float so..


----------



## ch1p (Jul 18, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Speaking as someone WITH BREASTS, I call bullshit.  They do not float.



Like I said, you won't notice much if you don't have them that big. Mine won't float either. But physics is physics girl, can't fight that.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 18, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> 1. I thought on page 1 Hinata was showing fuck-you.


i just noticed that shit. i thought she was just pointing when io first saw it.


Edward Newgate said:


> Also Shino hugs bugs crawling out of his penis.


shino has to be immune to pain.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 18, 2012)

They should have focused on Hinata's tits. It was the most interesting part~


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 18, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Like I said, you won't notice much if you don't have them that big. Mine won't float either. But physics is physics girl, can't fight that.





ME AND MY DDs:


*Spoiler*: __ 








:rofl


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 18, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Speaking as someone WITH BREASTS, I call bullshit.  They do not float.



LOL they are not floating, she's holding them up with her arms.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 18, 2012)

Naruto and Gamabunta bonding over a drink would be >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> this.


----------



## Leptirica (Jul 18, 2012)

Seriously, just because people sometimes call them balloons doesn't mean they have the characteristics of actual balloons. They're too heavy to float. 

I can't believe we're talking about this. 


Idk, the chapter was kinda fun, I guess. The entire peeping thing, seriously, why it always comes down to that? Couldn't they go on a picnic or something to spend some time together? Fucking fan service.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 18, 2012)

gabzilla said:


> LOL they are not floating, she's holding them up with her arms.



ch1p is trying to argue that breasts float, and that the larger the breasts are the more noticeable it is.  This is RETARDED, as any NATURAL big-breasted woman will attest.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 18, 2012)

Whirlpool said:


> Naruto and Gamabunta bonding over a drink would be >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> this.


this is the truth, but almost anything would be >>> what we got.


----------



## auem (Jul 18, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> You mean whose breasts are FAKE?  Because that's what that particular scene screamed at me.  Natural breasts do not 'float.'  So either Hinata's breasts are fake or Kishimoto has no experience with breasts... or BOTH.



onsen water being rich with minerals, is heavier than normal bath water...so it may be possible...who knows...


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 18, 2012)

auem said:


> onsen water being rich with minerals, is heavier than normal bath water...so it may be possible...who knows...



Excuse me... who is the one with the big breasts here?

Oh, that's right.  ME.

Just stop.  This is pathetic.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 18, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> ch1p is trying to argue that breasts float, and that the larger the breasts are the more noticeable it is.  This is RETARDED, as any NATURAL big-breasted woman will attest.



LOL I know they don't float.

Why are people getting upset over this again?


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 18, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Excuse me... who is the one with the big breasts here?
> 
> Oh, that's right.  ME.
> 
> Just stop.  This is pathetic.



Breast do float in water with high salt concentration though... put a lot of salt in your bath, then go in and let them float.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 18, 2012)

gabzilla said:


> LOL I know they don't float.
> 
> Why are people getting upset over this again?



I don't like stupidity.  It pisses me off.  Naturally I am pissed off most of the time.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 18, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> ME AND MY DDs:
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl



Ah there's no way they don't float *pervs*. Fat is less dense than water, so they have to float. When I say float, I don't mean you can rely on them to tranverse the english chanel btw. They just... raise up, at a lack of a better word. I also remind you they need to be unrestrained. A bathing suit changes conditions for obvious reasons.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 18, 2012)

they dont do much but:well well well well well well well well well well whale wail wale well whale wael well well welle whale welle wale wale wale whale well

edit: and yes, its a dumb argument.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jul 18, 2012)

This was stupid, but a fun kind of stupid. The public bath was kind of forced, but just watching the Konoha 11 doing wacky stuff as a group is good enough for me.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 18, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Ah there's no way they don't float *pervs*. Fat is less dense than water, so they have to float. When I say float, I don't mean you can rely on them to tranverse the english chanel btw. They just... raise up, at a lack of a better word. I also remind you they need to be unrestrained. A bathing suit changes conditions for obvious reasons.



No.  They do not.




Black Mirror said:


> Breast do float in water with high salt concentration though... put a lot of salt in your bath, then go in and let them float.



I have no doubt that if I tried to bath in salt sludge that my breasts would float upon said sludge.


----------



## auem (Jul 18, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Excuse me... who is the one with the big breasts here?
> 
> Oh, that's right.  ME.
> 
> Just stop.  This is pathetic.



ever been to natural onsen...??
how can you be sure...??


----------



## PopoTime (Jul 18, 2012)

Are you really debating Physics in a manga which shows near light speed travel?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 18, 2012)

i dont really get how the japanese are cool with the idea of bathing in public.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 18, 2012)

auem said:


> ever been to natural onsen...??
> how can you be sure...??



Yes.

And before someone suggests it, they don't float in a jacuzzi, either.


----------



## takL (Jul 18, 2012)

Mateush said:


> But its more fun if its Shino, just to lol at fangirls using him as avatar.



i feel ya i couldnt stand the heat and the humidity at that time either


----------



## ch1p (Jul 18, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> ch1p is trying to argue that breasts float, and that the larger the breasts are the more noticeable it is.  This is RETARDED, as any NATURAL big-breasted woman will attest.





Gaawa-chan said:


> I don't like stupidity.  It pisses me off.  Naturally I am pissed off most of the time.



Look, I don't want a fight over retarded shit alright? I just said that fat floats in water because it has less density. This is the truth. It's how the world goes round. If the other half of the 1/2 breast composition compensates for this, then that's the end of that, but I'm not speaking out of ignorance. I was actually trying to correct ignorance, because if real breasts don't float, then silicone breasts certainly don't either because silicone > fat in density. That was the argument I was answering in the first place. Silicone being reliable floaters has always been a stupid joke / urban myth.

 No offence was meant, so no need to have your knickers twisted in a bunch, eh?


----------



## Kusa (Jul 18, 2012)

I swear people debate about everything..Hinatas boobs are just for the fanservice..nothing serious there.

Whether they look fake or not doesnt matter.The boys liked it and that was Kishis goal.


----------



## Vargas (Jul 18, 2012)

I dunno how you guys, but for me that was the most hilarious part of the chapter. Damn,i wish i could use Kage Bunshin


----------



## KingBoo (Jul 18, 2012)

when naruto ends...i hope kishi revisits parts of the story, and shows what happens when they aren't killing akatsuki members like flies. i want filler.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 18, 2012)

I would be ok with a movie focusing on the rookie nin doing funny shit



Gaawa-chan said:


> I don't like stupidity.  It pisses me off.  Naturally I am pissed off most of the time.



Okaaaay.


----------



## takL (Jul 18, 2012)

i love the fing attitude of the limited tukuyomi ver of hinata and her middle finger!


----------



## Shattering (Jul 18, 2012)

151 users viewing this thread, admins should promote "boobs related threads" if they wanna increase the forum's popularity


----------



## Kusa (Jul 18, 2012)

Laxus Dreyar said:


> I dunno how you guys, but for me that was the most hilarious part of the chapter. Damn,i wish i could use Kage Bunshin



Naruto is just too hilarious.Everytime he does something like this it reminds why I like him.


----------



## 8 (Jul 18, 2012)

Whirlpool said:


> Hianta is always bland


i think hinata is actually the most interesting of the girls. she has more background then any other kunoichi. she struggles with her clan. struggles with herself. wants to improve both her personality and her ability. also she has a very interesting fighting style.

but this chapter she was just a stereotype shy girl. which is indeed boring. she cant say a word without stuttering even when she's around her girls. makes no sense. i suppose kishi didn't have time to put much thoughts into it.


----------



## sakuranonamida (Jul 18, 2012)

takL said:


> do u not realize that the one shot is before tobi cast the limited tukuyomi and the movie shot is after.



seriously from what I read on tumblr, seems like most people didn't get the whole chapter was before the tsukuyomi is cast  (Sauce and Naruto's parents would be there otherwise but I guess that's just a detail).

Poor Nardo depressed me playing with his clones, he really can't stand being alone


----------



## Gunners (Jul 18, 2012)

Good chapter it is a shame that Kishimoto didn't show more chapters like this as in one chapter you get a clearer image of the characters actually being friends.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 18, 2012)

8 said:


> but this chapter she was just a stereotype shy girl.



"This chapter" s/he says.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 18, 2012)

KingBoo said:


> when naruto ends...i hope kishi revisits parts of the story, and shows what happens when they aren't killing akatsuki members like flies. i want filler.


........they were doing this type of shit. naruto was alone in his apartment all day, choji was pigging out, ino was working the flower shop, shikamaru played chess with his dad, sakura ran errands and so on for the rest of them. its not really anything worth writing about.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 18, 2012)

Laxus Dreyar said:


> I dunno how you guys, but for me that was the most hilarious part of the chapter. Damn,i wish i could use Kage Bunshin



The implications of this.


----------



## Summers (Jul 18, 2012)

The shippers will use the fact that Hinata is closer to Naruto to wage war.


----------



## ryz (Jul 18, 2012)

Mateush said:


> Yes I know about that. It still doesn't prove if that one is Sasuke.



Actually it's like this.
Pre Tsukyomi, Naruto goes out with Konoha 11, but as we can see, he misses Sasuke's companion ship.

Post tsukyomi, Sasuke is all palsy-walsy now, so he *is* available to go to the onsen with naruto and co. and thus it's likely that after the genjutsu, that's going to be *him* sitting and chatting with Naruto.
----
As for the "strange case of the floating mammary glands", let's just agree that in Naruto-verse, the applicable Laws of Physics (whatever exists of them) *does* allow the existence of such a phenomena, and leave it at that.


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Jul 18, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> The implications of this.



Sasuke's fate if he's caught and dragged back to Kohona playing "go fish" with Naruto and 1 clone for the rest of his life 

Idk why I think Sasuke would be more into Yu-Gi-Oh 




cbark42 said:


> i dont really get how the japanese are cool with the idea of bathing in public.



Cultures with high populations and low amount of available space, thus sharing space is optimal, would be my guess.


----------



## Fay (Jul 18, 2012)

The chapter lacked Sauce , it was still awesome though . Also, about the Sasuke ass thing, it _was_ his ass... The snapshot was from the movie and there was cat!Kiba as well, so...


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 18, 2012)

No Sai.  Too bad.


----------



## 8 (Jul 18, 2012)

Saunion said:


> "This chapter" s/he says.


sure. this one shot and most of part two.. if that's what you want to hear.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 18, 2012)

it seems like noone likes anything Kishi writes anymore, damn


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 18, 2012)

hinata's always been a stereotypical shy girl.


----------



## Lews Therin Telamon (Jul 18, 2012)

Worst shit I've ever read. The only thing good about it was Hinata.


----------



## takL (Jul 18, 2012)

sakuranonamida said:


> Poor Nardo depressed me playing with his clones, he really can't stand being alone



yea and he dribbles  
he feels even lonelier after having good time with his friends.

whats tumblr?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 18, 2012)

Hero of Shadows said:


> Cultures with high populations and low amount of available space, thus sharing space is optimal, would be my guess.


that sounds like bs. it looks like its just another pastime from what ive seen.

edit: kishi is dumping on his own manga. stupid shikamaru reads naruto


----------



## BroKage (Jul 18, 2012)

Hopefully Zetsu gets a better showing in this movie.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 18, 2012)

Hero of Shadows said:


> Idk why I think Sasuke would be more into Yu-Gi-Oh







Fay said:


> The chapter lacked Sauce , it was still awesome though . Also, about the Sasuke ass thing, it _was_ his ass... The snapshot was from the movie and there was cat!Kiba as well, so...



I'm not so sure that it was Sasuke's ass. Which makes it hillarious because I'm sure the fangirls who gushed about dat ass would have never if they knew it had been Shino. Oh the power of suggestion. 



takL said:


> whats tumblr?



you really don't want to know.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jul 18, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> As well as MS sasuke
> 
> There you go, discuss



Why is Hinata flipping off the reader?


----------



## ryz (Jul 18, 2012)

takL said:


> whats tumblr?



"" website where you post pictures, a bit like pixiv, I guess.

For example:


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 18, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> I'm not so sure that it was Sasuke's ass. Which makes it hillarious because I'm sure the fangirls who gushed about dat ass *would have never if they knew it had been Shino*. Oh the power of suggestion.



Nonsense


----------



## Fay (Jul 18, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> I'm not so sure that it was Sasuke's ass. Which makes it hillarious because I'm sure the fangirls who gushed about dat ass would have never if they knew it had been Shino. Oh the power of suggestion.



It was Sauce . Cat!Kiba, CharaSuke and Naruto bathing together. I refuse to believe it's Shino



Zero Requiem said:


> Why is Hinata flipping off the reader?



Hinata doesn't give a shit about anyone.

Also I just noticed that Sai isn't on the AU poster, Sauce took his place


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 18, 2012)

Zero Requiem said:


> Why is Hinata flipping off the reader?


cause she's a bitch in the AU.


----------



## CA182 (Jul 18, 2012)

My god am I the only one who like this? 

These sort of moments of actual character interaction are the main reason why I like Naruto.

You guys need to learn to enjoy the relaxed moments.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 18, 2012)

CA182 said:


> My god am I the only one who like this?
> 
> These sort of moments of actual character interaction are the main reason why I like Naruto.
> 
> You guys need to learn to enjoy the relaxed moments.



I loved it, it was funny, but yet serious and had great art. Nice break from the war.


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 18, 2012)

Dat Lee 

The whole of Akatsuki vs Konoha, at first I thought this would be rape but then I realised Minato is still alive.


----------



## ryz (Jul 18, 2012)

CA182 said:


> My god am I the only one who like this?
> 
> These sort of moments of actual character interaction are the main reason why I like Naruto.
> 
> You guys need to learn to enjoy the relaxed moments.



Psh, never mind the hipsters, they can't enjoy anything.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 18, 2012)

CA182 said:


> My god am I the only one who like this?
> 
> These sort of moments of actual character interaction are the main reason why I like Naruto.
> 
> You guys need to learn to enjoy the relaxed moments.



Nope. It could have been better, but I still loved it


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 18, 2012)

Ƶero said:


> Dat Lee
> 
> The whole of Akatsuki vs Konoha, at first I thought this would be rape but then I realised Minato is still alive.


the akatsuki attack happens in the real world. naruto's gonna be the man of the hour.


----------



## Burke (Jul 18, 2012)

Worms aside, Shino has a giant dick.


----------



## 8 (Jul 18, 2012)

CA182 said:


> My god am I the only one who like this?


what makes you think so? the majority in this thread clearly liked it.


----------



## Deadway (Jul 18, 2012)

Battledome's gonna be loaded with threads when the movie comes out.


----------



## Zelavour (Jul 18, 2012)

What a nice chapter!!
I wouldnt mind having these kinds of chapters throughout the Naruto story at all.
Imagine having these type of chapters whenever an arc finishes.


----------



## Jad (Jul 18, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> the akatsuki attack happens in the real world. naruto's gonna be the man of the hour.



Not just Naruto dude, check out my sig


----------



## Zelavour (Jul 18, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> Worms aside, Shino has a giant dick.



Aren't larva's supposed to be quite *fat* aswell?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 18, 2012)

CA182 said:


> My god am I the only one who like this?
> 
> These sort of moments of actual character interaction are the main reason why I like Naruto.
> 
> You guys need to learn to enjoy the relaxed moments.



I absolutely loved this oneshot.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Jul 18, 2012)

One thing I'm surprise at is that there is no pairing shippers using that coverage page to validate their pairings....yet.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 18, 2012)

Fay said:


> It was Sauce . Cat!Kiba, CharaSuke and Naruto bathing together. I refuse to believe it's Shino



Nah nah. You fangirled over Bug Boy's arse. If it had been taken two frames later, a snail would have crawled out of it, wait for it.



> Also I just noticed that Sai isn't on the AU poster, Sauce took his place



I know he is Sauske's replacement replacement, but... I'm actually sad with this. Doesn't Naruto consider Sai outside of that? That's sad.

I did like him and Sakura. <3 They get along still like they did before the Pain arc. It's not awkard between them. Thankfully. Or maybe it's just me and my big soft spot for the guy.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 18, 2012)

Hinata's tits....


----------



## Chuck (Jul 18, 2012)

dat Hinata in the tub


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 18, 2012)

Jad said:


> Not just Naruto dude, check out my sig


everyone is gonna get some badass moments but naruto taking on multiple opponents one of which is the deva realm? he automatically wins.


Ch1p said:


> I know he is Sauske's replacement replacement, but... I'm actually sad with this. Doesn't Naruto consider Sai outside of that? That's sad.
> 
> I did like him and Sakura. <3 They get along still like they did before the Pain arc. It's not awkard between them. Thankfully. Or maybe it's just me and my big soft spot for the guy.


sai is still gonna be in the AU world.


----------



## CA182 (Jul 18, 2012)

8 said:


> what makes you think so? the majority in this thread clearly liked it.



People seemed to be complaining about the fact there was no action. I just couldn't help the vibe I seemed to be getting.

---

I have to ask the people in here after rereading these two pages:

(Sorry to Americans I couldn't find another site)




Is it just me that feels Kishi never gave us a moment of closure for his loneliness like that? After all he focused on that theme heavily in part 1 but it never really seemed to be concluded in part 2.

The best I can recall is "the joyful village" but that seemed to show more that Konoha doesn't ostracise him now. It never really showed that Naruto isn't still lonely.

Anyone agree?


----------



## Spica (Jul 18, 2012)

Dat last panel.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 18, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> Worms aside, Shino has a giant dick.



I thought it was going to lead to that, but nope...Shino just has Bugs growing out of his dick, pretty picture Kishi...pretty fucking picture 

I want to see this movie, I haven't watched any of the others before, but I just love when characters are out of character, nice "what ifs" for people.


----------



## RaptorRage (Jul 18, 2012)

ryz said:


> As for the "strange case of the floating mammary glands", let's just agree that in Naruto-verse, the applicable Laws of Physics (whatever exists of them) *does* allow the existence of such a phenomena, and leave it at that.



It's simple to explain really, Hinata just used Byakugan to learn Shinra Tensei and Banshou Tenin from Pain.


----------



## Prototype (Jul 18, 2012)

Tits, and all of the Akatsuki together in one panel, like the good 'ol days.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2012)

Apart from Lee buttfucking Akamaru this special seemed very familiar.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 18, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> everyone is gonna get some badass moments but naruto taking on multiple opponents one of which is the deva realm? he automatically wins.
> sai is still gonna be in the AU world.



True enough, but not as part of the colour spread.


----------



## takL (Jul 18, 2012)

Trivia
-the limited trukyomi ver
shino is holding an insecticide
shikamaru is reading "NARUTO"

-the real world ver
sai's note says "so-so(/passible), shame"
shikamaru is reading "the tactics-a study of operations"



ryz said:


> "" website where you post pictures, a bit like pixiv, I guess.
> 
> For example:



looks kinda like futaba channel.  thanks!



CA182 said:


> My god am I the only one who like this?



ike othes already said, nope u arent alone mate.


----------



## Rawri (Jul 18, 2012)

Shino holding insecticide?


----------



## Rain (Jul 18, 2012)

Pretty bad, imo.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 18, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Is it just me that feels Kishi never gave us a moment of closure for his loneliness like that? After all he focused on that theme heavily in part 1 but it never really seemed to be concluded in part 2.
> 
> The best I can recall is "the joyful village" but that seemed to show more that Konoha doesn't ostracise him now. It never really showed that Naruto isn't still lonely.
> 
> Anyone agree?


yeah, but this chapter made it pretty clear that there was no closure in the manga cause he's _still_ lonely.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 18, 2012)

Hinata's complaint was nice 

Aside from that, Naruto playing cards with himself and the last panel it wasn't really my thing.


----------



## Fay (Jul 18, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> yeah, but this chapter made it pretty clear that there was no closure in the manga cause he's _still_ lonely.



Kishi actually talked about that in an interview. He said that in this movie he could make Naruto grow up in a way he couldn't make possible in the manga because Minato and Kushina can't be brought back in the manga. So I expect that his lesson in the movie will be something about loneliness 

Now what I'm more surprised about is that Sakura actually wanted to be alone, basically the opposite.


----------



## takL (Jul 18, 2012)

eventually hell have a family so...



Rawri said:


> Shino holding insecticide?



yep and in kishs rough sketch for the movie


----------



## -JT- (Jul 18, 2012)

'Twas amusing, but I hope Kishimoto doesn't think this suffices for K12 panel time


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Jul 18, 2012)

Zero Requiem said:


> Why is Hinata flipping off the reader?



Kishi: So Hinata I want to talk to you about your part in the next movie "Road to Ninja".
Hinata: Yes, Kishi-sensei?
Kishi: This will be very AU I'm really going to push things to the limit, new character designs fro everyone, new personalities even...Hinata I've got to ask can you do "brash" and "confrontational" for a movie?
Hinata: It-it will be a test for my acting skills but I won't give up sensei.
Kishi:  Good girl 
Hinata: So what will I be doing battling movie enemies, canon enemies...d-dare I say a shot at a Akatusky?
Kishi:  What...No you'll follow Naruto around and throw yourself at him...
Hinata: So like canon 
Kishi: No you'll be showing your new found courage by pressing your cleavage into Naruto a lot 
Hinata:  mf--%$$@#$% contract %^&$#


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 18, 2012)

said called sakura a shame? lols.


----------



## scaramanga (Jul 18, 2012)

How I read this chapter:


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jul 18, 2012)

I liked it.It is a funny oneshot.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 18, 2012)

So Akatsuki vs Konoha in upcoming movie

Itachi vs Minato confirmed 
Battledomes are gonna have a field day with this one


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 18, 2012)

The whole witch hunt with Lee after they thought he was peeping at the hot springs was stupid. Usually that kind of thing is played for gags, but this seemed way too serious. Like, okay, so what if he was peeping? Overreaction, much? 

Chapter was pretty boring. Kishimoto trying to play the fanservice angle was also pretty weird.

Last page showing all the Akatsuki members was awesome. But there's no way this can be canon, because Sasori wasn't around when Tobi became an Akatsuki member, and I don't think Tobi ever revealed his role as the organization's true leader until most of them were already dead. Yet they're all just chillin' like it's business as usual... This HAS to be a part of the movie's alternate universe.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 18, 2012)

Very nice and funny. Liked how Naruto stood up for Lee by saying the things Shino said earlier in the onsen.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 18, 2012)

BlinkST said:


> Dat Itachi
> 
> Taking a seat while everyone else has to stand in attendance



ahahahha lol that you would pay attention to such small details. 

its probably another itachi jutsu we didnt know about.

Rep'd


----------



## FearTear (Jul 18, 2012)

Zelavour said:


> Imagine having these type of chapters whenever an arc finishes.



80% of Telegrams will be like "Goddamn Kishi why don't you move the plot?  "


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 18, 2012)

♥♥♥♥ Dat AU Hinata ♥♥♥♥

And those "bulges" <3

This move is gonna be fun, this special chapter wasn?t bad at all - there were some very funny moments


----------



## lathia (Jul 18, 2012)

Fodder Minato in every single Konoha shot. Let me see that pretty rock face, you trolling flash!

Plot relevance like no other.


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 18, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> The whole witch hunt with Lee after they thought he was peeping at the hot springs was stupid. Usually that kind of thing is played for gags, but this seemed way too serious. Like, okay, so what if he was peeping? Overreaction, much?



My reaction as well. 

I was like "Ino, Tenten, why so fvcking serious?". lol

But I've never seen so much fanservice (for guys) in the Narutoverse. 
And that AU Hinata on the colour page.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 18, 2012)

Damn.  When was the last time we saw slice of life in the manga.  Granted, when a story has been going as long as this has, slice of life increasingly becomes out of place as the plot advances.  But it was part of what made Part 1 so engaging and drew many to the story, and I was glad to see a bit of it now, even if it's "filler".  

So, all told, I definitely liked it.  It felt like something Kishi has been wanting to do since the story is coming to a close and he really won't have the opportunity to do it in the story anymore.  Kind of a fanservice-y treat before it all comes to an end.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm not a shipper, but I think alternate Sauce/Sakura look cute. 

And dat Itachi in the last page. He sits when he wants to, and I'm feeling good about his inevitable showing against Minato. I predict that neither will win, but that both will look badass as fuck.​


----------



## KevKev (Jul 18, 2012)

BlinkST said:


> Dat Itachi
> 
> Taking a seat while everyone else has to stand in attendance



 he's like:

Where's my throne chair...


----------



## 8 (Jul 18, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> The whole witch hunt with Lee after they thought he was peeping at the hot springs was stupid. Usually that kind of thing is played for gags, but this seemed way too serious. Like, okay, so what if he was peeping? Overreaction, much?


especially tenten's reaction was wrong. as someone who is so close to lee she should know better.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 18, 2012)

at some point I thought I was reading a hentai manga,


----------



## ch1p (Jul 18, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> The whole witch hunt with Lee after they thought he was peeping at the hot springs was stupid. Usually that kind of thing is played for gags, but this seemed way too serious. Like, okay, so what if he was peeping? Overreaction, much?



It's Ino, lol. What do you expect?

I love Ino and I love that she's a hothead, even though poor Lee, another character that I like, was the one that got it this time.

TenTen though, I did not expect. Like someone said, they're teammates. She should know better.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 18, 2012)

didn't like it 

about the last panel , all the Akatsuki will appear in the movie ?


----------



## lathia (Jul 18, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> The whole witch hunt with Lee after they thought he was peeping at the hot springs was stupid. Usually that kind of thing is played for gags, but this seemed way too serious. Like, okay, so what if he was peeping? Overreaction, much?
> 
> Chapter was pretty boring. Kishimoto trying to play the fanservice angle was also pretty weird.
> 
> Last page showing all the Akatsuki members was awesome. But there's no way this can be canon, because Sasori wasn't around when Tobi became an Akatsuki member, and I don't think Tobi ever revealed his role as the organization's true leader until most of them were already dead. Yet they're all just chillin' like it's business as usual... *This HAS to be a part of the movie's alternate universe.*



Look at the 1st page. "The night before the movie.... Tobi is scheming in the dark...!"

I think that pretty much gave it away.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Most of the alternates don't interest me, and I wish Naruto and Sakura received alternate versions for the hell of it. Still, Hinata Hyuuga will definitely serve to provide me with great amusement.


----------



## KARASUTENGU (Jul 18, 2012)

Lelouch71 said:


> One thing I'm surprise at is that there is no pairing shippers using that coverage page to validate their pairings....yet.



There are people already naming today the "OTP day" because of the blatant SasuSaku and NaruHina in the covers


----------



## Fay (Jul 18, 2012)

^^Please don't ruin this thread with shipping BS !

Wait a minute, where do you guys get this idea that Minato will fight Itachi ?!


----------



## Gunners (Jul 18, 2012)

Lee should have opened his gates and whip all of them.


----------



## Rawri (Jul 18, 2012)

Fay said:


> Wait a minute, where do you guys get this idea that Minato will fight Itachi ?!



They're both alive.
Naruto will most likely fight Tobi because they're the 2 main characters.

... you know it's gonna happen


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

In the movie - which was written by Kishimoto - Gai pwned Itachi. 

It's in the trailer.


But don't bite me, it is an alternate universe after all.


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Lee should have opened his gates and whip all of them.



but then we would die from the pure awesomeness


----------



## Rawri (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> In the movie - which was written by Kishimoto - Gai pwned Itachi.
> 
> It's in the trailer.
> 
> ...



I just saw the trailer. Tenten is fighting Hidan 

And Gai did indeed take down Itachi  Power of youth


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

if kishi did draw this chapter then why the hell does itachi look less feminine from the war arc? 


Klue said:


> In the movie - which was written by Kishimoto - Gai pwned Itachi.
> 
> It's in the trailer.
> 
> ...



the only canon thing in this genjutsu movie are hinata's boobs


----------



## takL (Jul 18, 2012)

akatsukis are on naruto(aka menma)s side in the limited tukuyomi world, it seems


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

takL said:


> akatsukis are on naruto(aka menma)s side in the limited tukuyomi world, it seems



Whoa, what!?!


----------



## Shattering (Jul 18, 2012)

Addy said:


> if kishi did draw this chapter then why the hell does itachi look less feminine from the war arc?



Itachi feminine???  mister you have an enemy now


----------



## Evilene (Jul 18, 2012)

gabzilla said:


> Nonsense



IKR? 

I wouldn't mind one bit.


----------



## Rawri (Jul 18, 2012)

takL said:


> akatsukis are on naruto(aka menma)s side in the limited tukuyomi world, it seems



What? On the trailer they are fighting!


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Itachi feminine???  mister you have an enemy now



i love itachi and orochimar but they like women........ not saying that naruto looks like a boy btw


----------



## Chibason (Jul 18, 2012)

decent one-shot I guess...last page was cool


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 18, 2012)

It was nice, fanservice and otherwise, but also reminded me why I'm glad why chapters like these are few and far in between.

Also note how Itachi and Kisame are front and center and the rest are in the background.


----------



## takL (Jul 18, 2012)

Rawri said:


> What? On the trailer they are fighting!



that isnt in the limited tukuyomo world. 
ive posted what i saw in kish's handwritten manuscript to the movie thread.


----------



## KARASUTENGU (Jul 18, 2012)

Fay said:


> ^^Please don't ruin this thread with shipping BS !
> 
> Wait a minute, where do you guys get this idea that Minato will fight Itachi ?!



Haters gonna hate! 

Well I sure won't miss out on all the fun.


----------



## Rawri (Jul 18, 2012)

takL said:


> that isnt in the limited tukuyomo world.
> ive posted what i saw in kish's handwritten manuscript to the movie thread.



 I'm confused. So it's Akatsuki and Konoha vs Tobi in the Tsukuyomi world?


----------



## Combine (Jul 18, 2012)

It's confusing, but supposedly there is a "dark Naruto" in the genjutsu world, which is likely Tobi in disguise (under another mask), so of course the Akatsuki are on his side.


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Jul 18, 2012)

So Naruto thinks about Sasuke...and Neji asks why he's got such a perverted look on his face. 

Anyway, I loved this so fucking much.  This is exactly what I've been craving... buddies being buddies!

Why's everyone saying that Neji was a dick?  Did I miss the dickishness, or what?

eta: Also, KISAME~ aaand I sense SakuHina. Just sayin'.


----------



## gjoerulv (Jul 18, 2012)

Was decent. Too much fanservice imo.
Last panel was epic.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 18, 2012)

it was a good one shot. it showed naruto is still little lonely when he is by himself and has time off. it is not easy being alone at 16, 13 or 6 for that matter.

this chapter also proved naruto would defend and save just about any of his friends.


----------



## taydev (Jul 18, 2012)

Naruto is one of the least fanservicy mangas out there, so I found the fanservice of the RtN oneshot to be quite satisfying.


----------



## Adagio (Jul 18, 2012)

Naruto really needs more slice of life. I really liked this.


----------



## gjoerulv (Jul 18, 2012)

taydev said:


> Naruto is one of the least fanservicy mangas out there, so I found the fanservice of the RtN oneshot to be quite satisfying.



That's one of the best thing with Naruto. No (ok, a little) random fanservice. I think there is more fanservice in this oneshot than the whole of Naruto...


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 18, 2012)

dat itachi 

boss as usual


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for the link, i totally forgot to check it out.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 18, 2012)

man i miss the classic itachi. akatsuki robe, living and emotionless face


----------



## Bender (Jul 18, 2012)

The NaruHina makes me


----------



## Kyu (Jul 18, 2012)

Loved the Akatsuki & Hinata's tits.


----------



## Bender (Jul 18, 2012)

Kyu said:


> Loved the Akatsuki & Hinata's tits.



Sakura being jealous of Hinata's boobage. 

I can drool for hours on end to those sweet melons. pek pek


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 18, 2012)

KARASUTENGU said:


> There are people already naming today the "OTP day" because of the blatant SasuSaku and NaruHina in the covers



Pft


----------



## lathia (Jul 18, 2012)

Saru*tobi*'s ball. Crystal ball.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jul 18, 2012)

Why did the girls have to ruin the moment...


----------



## Mar Azul (Jul 18, 2012)

I actually enjoyed this. Hinata's boob's pek


----------



## Bitch (Jul 18, 2012)

Poor Ino is always made out to be the bad guy.

This spin-off is definitely better than the main series though.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 18, 2012)

Damn, I wish I had known to just skip to the last page.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 18, 2012)

Why can't every chapter be like this??


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 18, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Damn, I wish I had known to just skip to the last page.



 why?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 18, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Damn, I wish I had known to just skip to the last page.


People like you are why we can't have nice.

Why do people like you exist?


----------



## Shattering (Jul 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> People like you are why we can't have nice.
> 
> Why do people like you exist?



In my country we call them gay...


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Jul 18, 2012)

STOP HAVING FUN, GUYS!  SRS NINJAS ARE SPOSED TO BE SRS OK.

This was so much fun, you spoilsports~


----------



## Delicious (Jul 18, 2012)

How come Naruto is still lonely?


----------



## insane111 (Jul 18, 2012)

Rawri said:


> I'm confused. So it's Akatsuki and Konoha vs Tobi in the Tsukuyomi world?



According to the summary the Akatsuki fight happens in the real world, at the beginning of the movie. It said it's a mystery how they all came back. After they are defeated, Tobi shows up in Konoha and uses the jutsu on Naruto and Sakura.




Rainbow Dash said:


> People like you are why we can't have nice.
> 
> Why do people like you exist?



Wow, if that went any further over your head it would hit Jesus.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 18, 2012)

Is it me or is the art much better in this special than a normal manga chapter?!?

So much fanservice... So much Team Guy and Tenten love... I LOVE the characterization that Rock Lee got in this one very short special. Shino is a blast too, and I notice that Kishi's sneakily snuck in the fact that Shino is still hurting from being left out of the Rescue Sasuke Arc.

Now I'm wondering if Rock Lee, due to his nature and passion and his lack of ninjutsu, is actually immune to the genjutsu and if he's gonna play a role in the movie to undo the whole thing with Naruto and Sakura. Also wondering if the Team Guy VS Akatsuki fight is actually near the beginning of the movie instead of the ending.... HMMMM

This special is very reminiscent of his Bath House colour spread all those chapters ago last year, actually.

Kishi... See... If you want to, it's not that difficult to place some focus on the rookies


----------



## mayumi (Jul 18, 2012)

Delicious said:


> How come Naruto is still lonely?



why wouldn't he be? he still lives by himself in his house.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 18, 2012)

mayumi said:


> why wouldn't he be? he still lives by himself in his house.



Well, yeah, but he could at least make the initiative to go out and invite his friends, not just sit there waiting for anyone to come get him.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jul 18, 2012)

Pretty good IMO.
I'm really excited to see that movie. The only Naruto movie I liked was the first one because the others were shit.


----------



## Ejenku (Jul 18, 2012)

Decent one shot. I liked seeing the rookies interact and akatsuki all together.


----------



## sakuranonamida (Jul 18, 2012)

takL said:


> yea and he dribbles
> he feels even lonelier after having good time with his friends.
> 
> whats tumblr?



that's bcs he still misses the Sauce :ho (and his parents ofc )

tumblr is a website where you get your own blog and share stuff with people having the same interests as you. Lots of gifs, memes, artworks in general. There are lots of Naruto related blogs with nice edits, character analysis...It's a nice place though it's a bit too much time consuming.


----------



## Kage (Jul 18, 2012)

Lee really is a sweetheart.

Naruto playing with his clones and his loneliness overall was pretty depressing


----------



## CHEH (Jul 18, 2012)

Haven't been into Naruto in a while, but i found this as a pretty nice break away from the regular story. Kinda funny to me. I find it funny Neji is so quick to assume that is what Naruto is thinking and why was he acting like such a bodyguard lol. Poor lee i felt so sorry for him.
I FUCKING LOVE AU Hinata and Sasuke so far. Tenten i thought was going to be nicer than that especially towards lee i'm surprised but it's a oneshot whatever. Actually i feel SakuHina would look something very much like that girl on girl jutsu Konohamaru did.




Gaawa-chan said:


> ch1p is trying to argue that breasts float, and that the larger the breasts are the more noticeable it is.  This is RETARDED, as any NATURAL big-breasted woman will attest.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Um my real and big ones float in the pool all the time.....LOl why are you so mad over it though damn it's a manga.


----------



## RaptorRage (Jul 18, 2012)

I sense there will soon be Floating Boobs and Anti-Floating Boobs fanclubs formed shortly.


----------



## CHEH (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't know why when there have been floating boobs since what...the beginning of Manga? what's the big titty deal?


----------



## RaptorRage (Jul 18, 2012)

After reading  and seeing on page 26 Shino's statement about small underwear and Sakura's reaction, it seems that was Sakura's bra that got caught on Naruto's towel. Also noticed the subtle tear shed by Hinata on that page after Sakura flipped out, as if Hinata thinks Naruto prefers them smaller if he is stealing bras that size.


----------



## Batman4Life (Jul 18, 2012)

it looks pretty good, its gonna be great for fanservice


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 18, 2012)

whoaa so many mad ppl in  this thread



Laxus Dreyar said:


> I dunno how you guys, but for me that was the most hilarious part of the chapter. Damn,i wish i could use Kage Bunshin



i loved that part too 



Lelouch71 said:


> One thing I'm surprise at is that there is no pairing shippers using that coverage page to validate their pairings....yet.



lol, are you blind to the sasusaku shippers? they're parading that image like it's suddenly canon  oh well, with that pairing, they seriously grab onto whatever they can squeeze out...not that i blame them, sasusaku's pretty dead 



Kage said:


> Lee really is a sweetheart.
> 
> Naruto playing with his clones and his loneliness overall was pretty depressing



yeah... this chapter made me feel kinda sad even though it was funny :<


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 18, 2012)

Last panel was the best of it, I miss seeing the Akatsuki all together like that.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jul 18, 2012)

I enjoyed reading the chapter. Last panel was awesome.


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 19, 2012)

Naruto thinks of Sasuke in the shower

 /confirmed

That is all I have to say about the chapter.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jul 19, 2012)

That was hilarious and hinata's tits are nice to see in-canon. It needed to be done.


----------



## ashher (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice. rookie interactions is something i missed in all of part 2. 

shame that kishimoto sensei put more effort in the artwork of this one shot than in the weekly chapter though.


----------



## CrazyAries (Jul 19, 2012)

RaptorRage said:


> I sense there will soon be Floating Boobs and Anti-Floating Boobs fanclubs formed shortly.



Nah, some girls should start the Breast Club.  Some guys will naturally want to join only to be disappointed when the ladies start talking about their jobs, school, current events, and politics, among other things that don't particularly involve breasts. 



ashher said:


> Nice. rookie interactions is something i missed in all of part 2.
> 
> shame that kishimoto sensei put more effort in the artwork of this one shot than in the weekly chapter though.



This is surprising coming form you , but I'm not gonna lie.  I did enjoy this oneshot chapter more than Chapter 594 and past chapters.  The crucial things that this had were character development and Naruto's reactions with his friends in Konoha.  This was good development for Naruto and Lee especially.  I particularly enjoyed the interactions with Naruto/Kiba and Naruto/Shino.  And for the most part, this was well-drawn as well.  Naruto and Akatsuki looked great.


----------



## Ailuro (Jul 19, 2012)

It wasn't too bad. It's nice seeing the K11 interacting again. Naruto with the guys at the end was the best part.


(Might be just me, but Shino with his hair down and wearing glasses kind of reminded me of Kenji Harima from School Rumble. Especially the part where he says it's not good to leave Lee )


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 19, 2012)

Sooo.. Is this movie and oneshot canon?


----------



## Wave Wind (Jul 19, 2012)

Hinata is secretly a nympho

MY PRAYERS HAVE BEEN ANSWERED


----------



## PDQ (Jul 19, 2012)

The whole idea of framing it as Tobi looking in at him seemed kinda gratuitous.  If he's going to make a fun chapter, why not just do that?  Trying to blend uber serious "planning to take over the world" with peeping on childish hijinks just doesn't work.


----------



## Faustus (Jul 19, 2012)

crushed

Hinata: "They come up..." Oh, Hinata  
crushed

Neji: Woow, you grew so much, Hinata!" dat Neji 



CHEH said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Um my real and big ones float in the pool all the time....


Prove it


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 19, 2012)

Shit, this one-shot was better than almost all of part 2


----------



## Addy (Jul 19, 2012)

CHEH said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Um my real and big ones float in the pool all the time.....LOl why are you so mad over it though damn it's a manga.



1080p HD camera video proof or it never happened


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 19, 2012)

It was somewhat amusing, though I wish we would've seen AU versions of the characters. Oh well. 

The last page was epic.


----------



## iJutsu (Jul 19, 2012)

Rasendori said:


> Sooo.. Is this movie and oneshot canon?



Most likely not. Naruto and Sakura would've recognized Pain and Konan when they would've fought him later.


----------



## Mantux31 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hinata breasts


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 19, 2012)

iJutsu said:


> Most likely not. Naruto and Sakura would've recognized Pain and Konan when they would've fought him later.


So what?

It's cannon because I say it is!


----------



## auem (Jul 19, 2012)

Faustus said:


> 1
> 
> Hinata: "They come up..." Oh, Hinata
> 1
> ...



i think it was said from the other side...tenten/ino was saying that....it was shown in the neji panel because behind him was ladies bath.....i think..d


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 19, 2012)

auem said:


> i think it was said from the other side...tenten/ino was saying that....it was shown in the neji panel because behind him was ladies bath.....i think..d



Yeah, this.

It makes no absolutely no sense for Neji to say that. There's no speech bubble and he doesn't even see Hinata.


----------



## Addy (Jul 19, 2012)

the fuck is wrong with naruto's eyes in bottom left panel 

1


----------



## Jad (Jul 19, 2012)

takL said:


> akatsukis are on naruto(aka menma)s side in the limited tukuyomi world, it seems



That's impossible though, Tenten is using her weapons and fighting on par with Hidan while in 'Menmas' universe she can't use weapons for shyt.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 19, 2012)

Jad said:


> That's impossible though, Tenten is using her weapons and fighting on par with Hidan while in 'Menmas' universe she can't use weapons for shyt.



The Akatsuki fight that happens at the beginning of the movie is in the real world. 

Takl  said he posted something that showed they are in the Tsukiyomi world too, but I don't know where it is.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 19, 2012)

This made me realize that I missed Konoha 11 so much.

Also poor Sakura, being jealous over Hinata's boobs  Kishi reads too much doujinshis.


----------



## Fay (Jul 19, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> This made me realize that I missed Konoha 11 so much.
> 
> Also poor Sakura, being jealous over Hinata's boobs  Kishi reads too much doujinshis.



 Maybe part of this is also because Tsunade has big boobs


----------



## Ginkurage (Jul 19, 2012)

That was actually pretty interesting, there really needs to be something like this every now and then between arcs.


----------



## DragonOfChoas (Jul 19, 2012)

I really liked this one shot, Lee is awesome.
But the whole part with Naruto being this lonely and eating only ramen is so depressing ...


----------



## CA182 (Jul 19, 2012)

Just noticed but is it just me or is Kishi promoting the Ino/Chouji pairing in the colour page?



Also it seems the personality changes are simply a result of the genjutsu fufilling everyones greatest desire if Chouji weight is anything to go by.

It might also explain why Lee hasn't changed, since his greatest desire to prove hard work can outdo a genius is something he already acts towards.


----------



## Fay (Jul 19, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Just noticed but is it just me or is Kishi promoting the Ino/Chouji pairing in the colour page?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think Ino is just shy and hiding behind him...


----------



## Epyon (Jul 19, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Also it seems the personality changes are simply a result of the genjutsu fufilling everyones greatest desire if Chouji weight is anything to go by.



Like Tobi says, the Genjutsu is Naruto's desires. Dunno why Tenten herself would want to be less handy, Kiba wants to hate his dog, Shikamaru wants to be mentally challenged, Tsunade wants to be flat, Tonton wants to be a black jerk, Shino wants to start bugspraying his pets.


----------



## Trent (Jul 19, 2012)

Well that was terrible.

A few ok jokes, like Naruto playing cards with himself, and bits of fan service but other than that it comes off as if a fan fiction creator held a gun to Kishi's head and forced him to draw his craptastic story.

I did manage to read til the end but did wonder quite a few times "What the FUCK am I reading???". 

I just couldn't make it if this was supposed to be a parody or not... 
And there's a movie based on that?


----------



## takL (Jul 19, 2012)

insane111 said:


> The Akatsuki fight that happens at the beginning of the movie is in the real world.
> 
> Takl  said he posted something that showed they are in the Tsukiyomi world too, but I don't know where it is.



thanks.

i posted these to the movie thread. its a spoiler so peeps dont open it if u dont want be spoiled.

from kishes handwritten manuscript 


*Spoiler*: __ 



-act 3
action
the masked naruto vs menma-naruto. 
9 beasts vs menma-naruto. menma raruto gets into a pinch.
akatsuki members line up.
Naruto "what an idea?Not now?" 
However, the akatukis start to beat the 9 beasts
Naruto "good heavens....why? is it because blah blah blah?.!?(he convinces himself)"
the masked naruto vs menma-naruto. the 9 beasts are defeated and with a pop! turn to tiny foxes. they gather together to go into "(scroll?/hole? an unreadable word) " of the mask. the mask breaks. what emerges from behind the mask is , lo and behold, shisui!


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 19, 2012)

Read it. Wasn't impressed, though I did appreciate the sentiment.

Was glad to see the characters actually engaging in normal social interaction instead of work as most of their screen time dictates (particularly the supporting cast), as this served to actually remind readers of the bonds Naruto shares with his peers outside of Sasuke. Shame Kishimoto couldn't be nice enough to include more of this in the actual manga.

Aside from that, the writing was cliched and felt rather trite. Kishimoto's interest in naked men makes me continue to question his heterosexuality. The pervert getting the shit slapped out of them due to a hilarious misunderstanding wasn't all that funny. The girls didn't get to do or say anything interesting aside from the fanservice expected in a public baths chapter.

For a guy with a lot of friends, Naruto doesn't really seem to hang out with them all that much if he feels so consistently lonely. Guy might need better friends.

Judging by the content, it's definitely not canon.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jul 19, 2012)

Just when i thought we were free from Itachi...

Hinata...

So the original manga was just a Tsukiyomi of Tobi... Hopefully, the real story has less Uchiha.

Lol Naruto:





> He'd never do such a thing!


"... but i would!"

Is Tobi holding Hiruzen's ball there? Maybe he's Kagami after  all.





Rainbow Dash said:


> People like you are why we can't have nice.
> 
> Why do people like you exist?


To be fair, it was a bit disappointing since the first page looked like this was going to be about something. And the cover looked like the characters were going to be different from the mother manga.


----------



## uchia2000 (Jul 19, 2012)

Sasuke giving a rose to Sakura. :33

Looking forward to this movie just for that.


----------



## Zelavour (Jul 19, 2012)

The movie will be awesome!
Cant wait for the movie, only movie im interested in now.


----------



## Addy (Jul 19, 2012)

takL said:


> thanks.
> 
> i posted these to the movie thread. its a spoiler so peeps dont open it if u dont want be spoiled.
> 
> ...



i get the shisui reference because of itachi's praise to naruto but naruto hasn't even heard about shisui yet in the movie


----------



## Deadway (Jul 19, 2012)

takL said:


> thanks.
> 
> i posted these to the movie thread. its a spoiler so peeps dont open it if u dont want be spoiled.
> 
> ...



Hold on a second...so the AU Akatsuki is...good? Mind full of fuck.


----------



## takL (Jul 19, 2012)

Deadway said:


> Hold on a second...so the AU Akatsuki is...good? Mind full of fuck.



seems so.




Addy said:


> i get the shisui reference because of itachi's praise to naruto but naruto hasn't even heard about shisui yet in the movie



yea but therere many unreadable words in act 2 and act 1 in  kishs script. so...we dont know what happens in there.


----------



## Solo (Jul 19, 2012)

Naruto with fanservice. 



Plus, Who said boobs don't float? You seriously need to watch MANswers. -_-


----------



## The Prodigy (Jul 19, 2012)

dem Boobs and Sakura's reaction  

Kishi hitt'n dat fan service FTW


----------



## Kusa (Jul 19, 2012)

Akatsuki is good ?This means Itachi is evil  Omg I love evil Itachi.


----------



## The Prodigy (Jul 19, 2012)

Justice said:


> Akatsuki is good ?This means Itachi is evil  Omg I love evil Itachi.



wait what????

and Itachi is evil but Akatsuki is good? isn't Tobi leading them though? 

so confused.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jul 19, 2012)

For the first time in a VERY LONG TIME, I'm actually interested in seen a movie of a manga. Last time was with a goku movie that was one of the best by the wya.
So kISHI BETTER not disappoint me.

Hinata boobs and Itachi is enough reason to see this movie. But there is actually more, like ice on top of the cake.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 19, 2012)

Deadway said:


> Hold on a second...so the AU Akatsuki is...good? Mind full of fuck.



But then Itachi should secretly be evil... but he still killed the Uchiha clan? Also Sasuke doesn't really care about revenge? Bah.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jul 19, 2012)

So this chapter is going out on sales on monday, the week of the movie release. Meaning that before the movie comes out, we will get the chapter that follows the movie?


----------



## taydev (Jul 19, 2012)

Epyon said:


> Like Tobi says, the Genjutsu is Naruto's desires. Dunno why Tenten herself would want to be less handy, Kiba wants to hate his dog, Shikamaru wants to be mentally challenged, Tsunade wants to be flat, Tonton wants to be a black jerk, Shino wants to start bugspraying his pets.



So Naruto desires for everyone to be like this? This still makes zero cents


----------



## The Prodigy (Jul 19, 2012)

taydev said:


> So Naruto desires for everyone to be like this? This still makes zero cents



meaning he likes Hinata on the low ;p


----------



## BeelzeImpman (Jul 20, 2012)

Jad said:


> It's like this chapter was made for ME! xD (selfish), but fuck it. I've been waiting for a fucking chapter with Rock Lee in it (besides SD).


Another good news is that Yasuharu Takanashi the GOD of composers made a battle theme song for Rock Lee in Road to Ninja movie, FUCK YEAH.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 20, 2012)

I liked it a lot. It made me miss pre-TS Naruto (the manga as a whole, not the character)


----------



## FireEel (Jul 20, 2012)

Good Lord, Hinata's bewbs are so fine even Neji checks them out.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 20, 2012)

Epyon said:


> Like Tobi says, the Genjutsu is Naruto's desires. Dunno why Tenten herself would want to be less handy, Kiba wants to hate his dog, Shikamaru wants to be mentally challenged, Tsunade wants to be flat, Tonton wants to be a black jerk, Shino wants to start bugspraying his pets.



Who knows, maybe Naruto thought it would be funny to see these kinda things happen, so he desired them


----------



## Gortef (Jul 20, 2012)

FireEel said:


> Good Lord, Hinata's bewbs are so fine even Neji checks them out.



Actually if you refer to the frame where Neji asks Naruto to turn away it's not his words that compliment Hinatas growth. Those come from the girls side.


----------



## Palta (Jul 20, 2012)

Horny Hinata is horny.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Jul 20, 2012)

lol naruto needs help kids a loner, he's at home playing poker with his clones, and then when he's at the bathhouse all he can think about is sasuke and wishing he was there -_-

Really? when he's got dat Hinata


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 20, 2012)

ZeroWolf123 said:


> lol naruto needs help kids a loner, he's at home playing poker with his clones, and then when he's at the bathhouse all he can think about is sasuke and wishing he was there -_-
> 
> Really? when he's got dat Hinata



he's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) what do u think


----------



## Kusa (Jul 20, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> he's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) what do u think



Of course.A ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who is disgusted after seeing Konohamarus male on male jutsu.Makes sense


----------



## Tregis (Jul 20, 2012)

I loved the Akatsuki bit at the end. Also, that Hinata.


----------



## FearTear (Jul 20, 2012)

Justice said:


> Of course.A ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who is disgusted after seeing Konohamarus male on male jutsu.Makes sense



He was disgusted because he saw Sasuke making out with someone that is not him


----------



## Kusa (Jul 20, 2012)

FearTear said:


> He was disgusted because he saw Sasuke making out with someone that is not him



Everyone would be when it comes to Sasuke.This still doesnt make him a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jul 20, 2012)

this was actually pretty good. mostly because of hinata's parts.

i wish she was in the manga more.


----------



## eepdoodle (Jul 20, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> this was actually pretty good. mostly because of hinata's parts.



Yes, I like her ?parts? as well


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey so if the movie is coming next friday and the kids in japan will have manga 594 on that week, does ot mean thaT WE will get the follow up chapter even before the movie is out? 

Meaning we can speculate more


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 22, 2012)

Further discussion can be directed to Konoha TV:


----------

